# Edging Ideas



## Budstl

Hey all. Looking for some edging ideas around these emerald greens. They sit right on the edge of a hill. I used these fake plastic bricks last year. They don't look bad from far away. I'll probably fill the area back up with mulch.


----------



## Ware

My favorite is the concrete curb edging.


----------



## Budstl

I agree @Ware. I plan to have this done by a company in the future.


----------



## Mr McTurf

My favorite is to just maintain a trenched edge. Takes a little more maintenance, but looks great. And if you ever decide you want to add to or change the layout of your landscape bed it's easy. Nothing to tear out of remove and reinstall.


----------



## datcope

I am in the same camp as @Mr McTurf


----------



## ctrav

Trenching does look very good and just takes a little sweat equity...


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Trenching is easy if you get the bed redefiner with a Stihl Kombisystem or Echo PAS

and yea, it looks way better


----------



## ctrav

Ecks from Tex said:


> Trenching is easy if you get the bed redefiner with a Stihl Kombisystem or Echo PAS
> 
> and yea, it looks way better


What is a bed redefiner?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

ctrav said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trenching is easy if you get the bed redefiner with a Stihl Kombisystem or Echo PAS
> 
> and yea, it looks way better
> 
> 
> 
> What is a bed redefiner?
Click to expand...

This is the attachment I am getting for my KM 131 motor in January (i've used the Echo one and they are pretty nice and do a fairly good job)


----------



## ctrav

Ecks from Tex said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trenching is easy if you get the bed redefiner with a Stihl Kombisystem or Echo PAS
> 
> and yea, it looks way better
> 
> 
> 
> What is a bed redefiner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the attachment I am getting for my KM 131 motor in January (i've used the Echo one and they are pretty nice and do a fairly good job)
Click to expand...

Thanks Ecks...


----------



## wardconnor

Mr McTurf said:


> My favorite is to just maintain a trenched edge. Takes a little more maintenance, but looks great. And if you ever decide you want to add to or change the layout of your landscape bed it's easy. Nothing to tear out of remove and reinstall.


^^^^
This


----------



## Budstl

Ya im thinking I'll try the natural edge. How deep do you trench it and do you make the mulch level with the grass?


----------



## adgattoni

Budstl said:


> Ya im thinking I'll try the natural edge. How deep do you trench it and do you make the mulch level with the grass?


I would go 4-6 inches, and slope your mulch down into the trench. If you make it level with the turf your grass will grow into that area (if you have a creeping variety). Having a ledge also makes it easier to trim.


----------



## Budstl

Right on. Thanks @adgattoni


----------



## CenlaLowell

I agree with @Mr McTurf I love the look of a deep bed. I learned how to do this following Pete from GCI turf.


----------



## drenglish

How do you guys handle mowing to the edge with deep beds? My current push mower's blades do not cut as wide as the tires. Weed eater?

I need to check out the time master or another mower that has a cutting path as wide as it's tires left to right.


----------



## CenlaLowell

drenglish said:


> How do you guys handle mowing to the edge with deep beds? My current push mower's blades do not cut as wide as the tires. Weed eater?
> 
> I need to check out the time master or another mower that has a cutting path as wide as it's tires left to right.


For now you can use the trimmer to get the edges. I would definitely look for another mower that has wider deck for next season.


----------



## OD on Grass

Will the bed keep extending further and further over time if you keep shaving off a little bit of dirt to keep a straight edge each week?


----------



## NewLawnJon

OD on Grass said:


> Will the bed keep extending further and further over time if you keep shaving off a little bit of dirt to keep a straight edge each week?


Most people use the string trimmer along the edges weekly to keep the grass from spreading too much. The bed redefine is usually more of a twice a year type of a project.


----------



## kds

How do you maintain the bed definition with the redefiner when you have mulch in the bed? Do you have to rake it away then back, or do you just not make the mulch that deep?


----------



## adgattoni

kds said:


> How do you maintain the bed definition with the redefiner when you have mulch in the bed? Do you have to rake it away then back, or do you just not make the mulch that deep?


I leave the mulch a bit shallow in the trench, then I go around and rake it back with one of those small garden claw things.


----------



## Austinite

I'm defnietly switching to trenched beds and getting rid of the metal borders that I have.


----------



## kds

Austinite said:


> I'm defnietly switching to trenched beds and getting rid of the metal borders that I have.


What's persuading you to make the switch? I currently have a mix of brick and railroad tie edges that I'm taking out this spring/summer and I'm stuck deciding whether I want to go with steel edging or au naturale trench beds.


----------



## Austinite

kds said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm defnietly switching to trenched beds and getting rid of the metal borders that I have.
> 
> 
> 
> What's persuading you to make the switch? I currently have a mix of brick and railroad tie edges that I'm taking out this spring/summer and I'm stuck deciding whether I want to go with steel edging or au naturale trench beds.
Click to expand...

The look is the number 1 factor for me. The extra work doesn't scare me, love yard work. I don't have a steady hand so I haven't considered it in the past because I am terrible with the line trimmer. Recently got the rotary scissors and I feel way more confident to keep edges clean.Recently did it for my tree in the front yard and loved it.

The other reason is because the metal lining/edging I was using kept shifting, no matter how much I staked it and worked it.

I do love the look of concrete edging, but I could never commit to something so permanent. (I know it can be removed, but not easily), considering I might want to change things around.


----------



## kds

@Austinite Gotcha. I wondered if the steel edging would shift at all. Concrete edging sure looks easy to maintain but I can see myself wanting to change the shape of the beds every now and then.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

if y'all go with a natural bed edge, what I suggest is applying plant growth regulator to the edge to slow the grass growth over into the trench. It makes it much easier to maintain your desired look. There are PGRs that are specific to edging. Some are just the same components as other turf PGR, but not all. I have tried Edgeless PGR and thought it did well.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

I personally made the switch to concrete curbed edging. Did the entire front and back yard.Best decision I ever made. I pressure wash it once a year, then paint it with a concrete/fence stain ( solid) Cheap / Low maintenance and prevents any grass from getting in.


----------



## Jayray

Aawickham78 said:


> I personally made the switch to concrete curbed edging. Did the entire front and back yard.Best decision I ever made. I pressure wash it once a year, then paint it with a concrete/fence stain ( solid) Cheap / Low maintenance and prevents any grass from getting in.


@Aawickham78 
That looks good. I wish I would have went with a color on mine, have you dealt with any cracks yet? Also, your edging is the flat shape but it does look like it comes up a bit especially in that front section. Do you have any issues with the wheel axles on your Flex not being able to get close to the edging?


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Thanks! I took off the axels. I had a couple of cracks when it settled but nothing crazy. I added my stain/paint after it was done. here is the color before. It was mixed wrong and had too much red in it..


----------



## kds

@Aawickham78 That looks great!


----------



## Budstl

@Aawickham78 that curbed edging looks great. You mind me asking what that cost? Linear foot you have? I'm planning on having this done in spring. Curious on pricing before I get estimates.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

No problem, I paid $7.00 a linear foot installed. If you are going to use a solid stain, make sure you clarify that you don't want it sealed until after you paint on the stain. Some stains work better than others. Most companies stain the mix with a powder and its really hard to match the color exactly. I ended up using a Olympic Solid Fence Stain. From my experience it holds up better than anything else I have tried. @Budstl


----------



## smurg

I've been looking at just putting in some mini-flagstone bricks from Lowe's, but that poured concrete looks quite nice.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Mini-Flagstone-Chandler-blend-Retaining-Wall-Block-Common-3-in-x-8-in-Actual-3-in-x-8-2-in/999997692


----------



## Budstl

Thanks @Aawickham78


----------



## NewLawnJon

kds said:


> How do you maintain the bed definition with the redefiner when you have mulch in the bed? Do you have to rake it away then back, or do you just not make the mulch that deep?


CT Landscaper on YouTube uses a blower to go around and blow any debris (mulch or dirt) back into the beds. That is the method I planned on trying this year when I create my landscaping beds.


----------



## Budstl

Wanted to update this thread. I went ahead and had curbing installed a few weeks back. I definitely love the look.


Me and the gf also decided to have it done around the mailbox and patio.


----------



## Ware

Looks great @Budstl!


----------



## bigmks

Are most of these integral where the color is mixed with the concrete? I made the mistake of going with the stamp overlay. This needs to be resealed almost once a year. It looks very pretty at first, but after a year it starts to dull and loose the shine. A good acrylic is expensive btw.!


----------



## Budstl

Thanks @Ware. @bigmks. I believe so. The concrete was that color when they put it through their curbing machine to lay it. They used some sealer after they were finished. lt is supposed to be maintenance free.


----------



## bigmks

Your going to have to reseal it again in the near future with an acrylic sealer. My recommendations is to find what the guy applied. Then again maybe not! Everytime I've asked the contractor to reseal the curbing he uses a different one &#129318;‍♂ .


----------



## SCGrassMan

I'm gonna be the only one to suggest metal edging I guess 

I like it because it separates beds from grass like a razor, and I can mow and weedwack right up against it. Same with rotary scissors. $8 a linear foot installed - probably $4 if you do it yourself. Make a slit with a square shovel, hammer it in, and you're done forever.


----------



## kds

SCGrassMan said:


> Make a slit with a square shovel, hammer it in, and you're done forever.


Do you usually put some of the edging below ground?


----------



## SCGrassMan

kds said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make a slit with a square shovel, hammer it in, and you're done forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you usually put some of the edging below ground?
Click to expand...

About 3/4 of it. I like an inch above ground since I keep my grass a little below that.


----------



## marshtj

SCGrassMan said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make a slit with a square shovel, hammer it in, and you're done forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you usually put some of the edging below ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 3/4 of it. I like an inch above ground since I keep my grass a little below that.
Click to expand...

Use a garden hose to lay out your bed edge, then trace it with a shovel or my favorite a manual edger. Super easy, clean and looks great.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

smurg said:


> I've been looking at just putting in some mini-flagstone bricks from Lowe's, but that poured concrete looks quite nice.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Mini-Flagstone-Chandler-blend-Retaining-Wall-Block-Common-3-in-x-8-in-Actual-3-in-x-8-2-in/999997692


I've passed those many times at Lowes and I'm also looking to use them. Did you ever buy and install them?


----------



## Rucraz2

If I was down south I would love to do the Concrete curbing. Up here in MN I dont know one person that had it done that didnt have to fix it every couple yrs to the point of taking it out. I know they started adding some wire mesh in it to help it hold, but with our winters and shifting of the ground, I dont think its a great idea around here. I have plastic that the previous owners did that needed to get torn out yrs ago. I will be doing the bed edge and refiner when I do.


----------



## smurg

LowCountryCharleston said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at just putting in some mini-flagstone bricks from Lowe's, but that poured concrete looks quite nice.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Mini-Flagstone-Chandler-blend-Retaining-Wall-Block-Common-3-in-x-8-in-Actual-3-in-x-8-2-in/999997692
> 
> 
> 
> I've passed those many times at Lowes and I'm also looking to use them. Did you ever buy and install them?
Click to expand...

They were on sale for $1/each 2 weeks or so ago and I bought around 300 give or take. Installed them around all beds and trees with aromatic cedar mulch. I'll post some pictures up when I get home. I merely laid them on the soil for now and haven't used any construction adhesive or dug them in well. They are a little loose, so I'll see how they hold up in position and need to decide what I want to do if anything later on.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Nice! It'll be nice to see how they look. For now I've done a trench but looking for new options in the future.


----------



## Shindoman

I used this paver edging to try out a small 200 sq ft pc of lawn I have. If it works well I may do the big area.
Here's a couple pics.


----------



## Killsocket

Rucraz2 said:


> If I was down south I would love to do the Concrete curbing. Up here in MN I dont know one person that had it done that didnt have to fix it every couple yrs to the point of taking it out. I know they started adding some wire mesh in it to help it hold, but with our winters and shifting of the ground, I dont think its a great idea around here. I have plastic that the previous owners did that needed to get torn out yrs ago. I will be doing the bed edge and refiner when I do.


I love the idea of curbed edging, I do love the way it looks, even looked into costs and everything, but after seeing a lot of crumbling, cracked, and chipped paint/color in parts in MN, that's also a no from me in MN.

I have really really grown to love the material-less border. I don't like the plastic stuff and blocks never make me happy. I bought a house that has black plastic edging around the entire house and have it popping up.


----------



## Tmank87

Shindoman said:


> I used this paver edging to try out a small 200 sq ft pc of lawn I have. If it works well I may do the big area.
> Here's a couple pics.


@Shindoman where did you get your edging? Curious in trying it out myself.


----------



## Shindoman

@Tmank87 From a local brick and masonry supplier.


----------



## kds

Shindoman said:


> I used this paver edging to try out a small 200 sq ft pc of lawn I have. If it works well I may do the big area.
> Here's a couple pics.


See, I've been thinking about doing this but with metal edging. You get the best of both worlds. It looks clean and trimmed, has a barrier to hopefully help keep the grass from reaching the garden bed, and maybe you don't have to refine it so much.


----------



## smurg

smurg said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at just putting in some mini-flagstone bricks from Lowe's, but that poured concrete looks quite nice.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Mini-Flagstone-Chandler-blend-Retaining-Wall-Block-Common-3-in-x-8-in-Actual-3-in-x-8-2-in/999997692
> 
> 
> 
> I've passed those many times at Lowes and I'm also looking to use them. Did you ever buy and install them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were on sale for $1/each 2 weeks or so ago and I bought around 300 give or take. Installed them around all beds and trees with aromatic cedar mulch. I'll post some pictures up when I get home. I merely laid them on the soil for now and haven't used any construction adhesive or dug them in well. They are a little loose, so I'll see how they hold up in position and need to decide what I want to do if anything later on.
Click to expand...


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Wow, that looks great. I'll have to keep an eye out for the sales. Are you using any sort of PGR to help keep the grass from growing into the beds? That's my thing with the trench it's easy for the grass to grow right into the beds and read some are using it to help with the issue.


----------



## Visitor

Shindoman said:


> @Tmank87 From a local brick and masonry supplier.


I use this as well, you can get it at Home Depot: https://www.homedepot.com/p/ProFlex-48-ft-Paver-Edging-Project-Kit-in-Black-1260HD-48C/203720013?cm_mmc=hd_email-_-Confirmation_STH_BOSS-_-20190403_PP_ET_Merch_Confirmation_STH_BOSS_3330163-_-product_image__WD62745741


----------



## Shindoman

Visitor said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Tmank87 From a local brick and masonry supplier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this as well, you can get it at Home Depot: https://www.homedepot.com/p/ProFlex-48-ft-Paver-Edging-Project-Kit-in-Black-1260HD-48C/203720013?cm_mmc=hd_email-_-Confirmation_STH_BOSS-_-20190403_PP_ET_Merch_Confirmation_STH_BOSS_3330163-_-product_image__WD62745741
Click to expand...

They have that brand also. The stuff I used is more heavy duty but it's more expensive also..


----------



## Tim124

You may find this odd, but I use a spare steak knives. They make such smooth lines in the soil. It takes a bit of getting used to, but once you've got it, you fly through. I just redefined two large beds in about 30 mins with a steak knife. Super clean lines. I also do a customers flower bed like this. Have received many compliments on the lines.


----------



## g-man

Ware pointed me to this tool a year ago. It is super useful and I just used it to redefine my mulch beds. Super easy and fast.

Hori hori

Nisaku NJP650 Hori-Hori Weeding & Digging Knife, Authentic Tomita (Est. 1960) Japanese Stainless Steel, 7.25" Blade, Wood Handle https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007WFG2I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_AD4UCbYVMB90S


----------



## Tmank87

g-man said:


> Ware pointed me to this tool a year ago. It is super useful and I just used it to redefine my mulch beds. Super easy and fast.
> 
> Hori hori
> 
> Nisaku NJP650 Hori-Hori Weeding & Digging Knife, Authentic Tomita (Est. 1960) Japanese Stainless Steel, 7.25" Blade, Wood Handle https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007WFG2I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_AD4UCbYVMB90S


@g-man Tell me more.. I just bought one. What's your method?


----------



## g-man

I just use it like a knife with the serrated side and cut. The marks on the side ensure you keep the depth consistent. I then use a shovel in the same cut area to remove the soil and maintain a clean edge.


----------

